# Can anyone in the area help me!



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a couple shotguns that I'm pretty sure are both for duck and goose hunting. I would like to use them for deer hunting in MN but I need to shoot slugs, I'm not sure if I would need to buy a slug barrel or if they will work? Can anyone in the Glyndon/Moorhead/Fargo area help me or maybe have a slug shotgun I could borrow or buy/trade for a good deal? Thanks!

Derek
701-793-1899 call or text if you can help!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In most cases you can shoot slugs in any shotgun without trouble. They just may not be too accurate. Does either one of the shotguns you own have a screw-in choke? If so, I'd suggest a rifled choke tube. It won't be as accurate as a dedicated rifled slug barrel, but it will be better than just using a regular shotgun barrel. Any sporting goods store should have what you need.

If your shotgun does not have screw-in tubes you can still use it with slugs, just limit your range. You will have to shoot your gun to find out for sure, but with a regular shotgun barrel you won't get much more than about 50 yards, maybe 75 and still be accurate.

huntin1


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help huntin1.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well the 12 guage I had has a Full Choke Barrel on it, I could've turn the barrel into a improved cylinder for $75 at Scheels, but instead purchased a newgun from them for $179 for a Mossberg 12 guage 500a that must have only had a dozen shells shot thru it! According to the mossberg website they retail for $364 new so I think this was a good deal!


----------

